# Gen mod firmware update!



## Vaporesso (7/8/19)

Hi SA fans,

Not sure if any of you already get the Gen mod in hand. How do you like it?

Your Gen will automatically detect the resistance of all your coils, BUT it will not automatically set anything for you UNLESS you're using a temperature control (TC) coil. 

It'll ask you if you want to go into SMART TC mode - the smart means that it'll set the appropriate temperature for you

I know for some starters who prefer to use wattage mode, it might still be a good feature to recommend the wattage for you when attaching a new tank.

Now our engineers make an update to the firmware to add the smart mode in which will recommend both the resistance and wattage for you

Download on our website: https://www.vaporesso.com/download-manuals-for-vapes

So do you think this feature is nessesary or not? Comment to let us know

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## StompieZA (7/8/19)

Ah Awesome, will this firmware work on both subohm and RTAs thats not using TC as i found that using an RTA or even some subohm tanks, it will ask to scan the newly installed coil/Tank but then nothing changes which i take is because they werent TC coils. 

Going to update my GEN now and report back. Thanks


----------



## Vaporesso (7/8/19)

StompieZA said:


> Ah Awesome, will this firmware work on both subohm and RTAs thats not using TC as i found that using an RTA or even some subohm tanks, it will ask to scan the newly installed coil/Tank but then nothing changes which i take is because they werent TC coils.
> 
> Going to update my GEN now and report back. Thanks


Yes, for the previous version, it will only read the resistance not the wattage. The wattage will remain the wattage you use last time. After you update, it will give u a recommended wattage

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## StompieZA (7/8/19)

Vaporesso said:


> Yes, for the previous version, it will only read the resistance not the wattage. The wattage will remain the wattage you use last time. After you update, it will give u a recommended wattage



Excellent! Will report back after i update it.


----------



## DougP (7/8/19)

Have loaded the new firmware upgrade on my mods and yes the smart mode in VW mode does work.

Regarding this upload best you take a few hours and have a stress ball or punching bag close by.

First off the existing Vaspresso firmware software program ver 2.0 on windows does not support the Gen mod you need ver 2.7

The GEN MOD 1.2 FIRMWARE UPDATE software is a downloadable zip file that has both the firmware update for mod and the new Vaspresso software uploader for your windows PC. 
Now here's the catch. 
When you have unzipped the files and run the START. EXE file to install the new windows Vaspresso software loader it starts the windows installation in Chinese. 
Everything is Chinese and trust me you have no clue what they saying. You then need to go through the software windows install prompts guessing which tab to click. Guess wrong and the installation termintates and you start again. 
I tried using a second pc next to this installing a windows app to try and see the installer tabs layouts. 
It is all a guess to try and figure out which of the tab keys to press. Took me 12 attempts to install. 

Once installed the actual Vaspresso uploader program is in english 

Another thing to watch is if you run the unzip by clicking on the file the files will unzip. BUT the setup.exe when run will then try and install the software by asking for a CD disk to install to. 
Yip first 6 attempts this happened to me and the only reason I found that out amougst all the chinese writing and prompts was my CD light comming on. 
So to avoid this use the the windows file manager unzip utility and then the software will install on drive C not CD 

Good luck guys. Let's see how good you all are at guessing which tab prompts to press for installation amoungst all the Chinese thingies 

Maybe Vaspresso can run a Comp. A free mod for the person who has the least attempts to install 

Just on a side note on the vaspreaso website they only have the pc based uploader software for MAC operating systems. Nothing for windows 
The only windows one (new version for gen support) is contained in the Gen mod firmware software update ver 1.2

Once this update is done you will find a new option under the System Setup menu on the mod 
If you go into System Setup on mod you will see SMART VW you can then enable or disble it 
Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## DougP (7/8/19)

Just feedback for Vaporesso.

Can you please do a 3 click soft lock mode for the fire button. Right now its 5 clicks and then the mod switiches off and then 5 clicks to switch on.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## StompieZA (7/8/19)

Okay so i had the same issues regarding the studio app installation being in chinese and had to click random buttons untill i managed to install it but managed.

There should be clear instructions on how to upload the firmware, i almost lost my GEN as it didnt want to switch on after the upload failed. I read a guide from vaporessos web from 2017 that says you have to remove the batteries, hd the power button and plug in the device, load the rom amd download which failed. I retried with mod switched off but batteries installed and it worked and mod is alive again.

The VW smart mode is in the normal settings, i had to look for it cause ot doens have its own menu like smart tc, if it wasnt for the above i probably wouldnt have looked again lol.

Switched it on, reinstalled my tank amd it works great and sets the power according to the coil and love this feature!

I see there is now also an option to disable the auto eco mode which is great cause it is a little annoying trying to vape with nothing happening only to realize the device has gone to eco and waiting for you to confirm if you want to continue or not.



Sent from my MAR-LX1M using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## DougP (7/8/19)

StompieZA said:


> Okay so i had the same issues regarding the studio app installation being in chinese and had to click random buttons untill i managed to install it but managed.
> 
> There should be clear instructions on how to upload the firmware, i almost lost my GEN as it didnt want to switch on after the upload failed. I read a guide from vaporessos web from 2017 that says you have to remove the batteries, hd the power button and plug in the device, load the rom amd download which failed. I retried with mod switched off but batteries installed and it worked and mod is alive again.
> 
> ...


So have you managed to learn some Chinese now.
By the by eco mode has always been under system settings as an option which you click on and then select to switch off or on 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DougP (7/8/19)

Just some items not found in manual

1. Smart VW mode (after ver 1.2 upgrade) 
This is not on the main menu.
3 click menu button for main menu
Select system settings
In the that menu scroll down till you get SMART VW.
Press menu button and then select off or on 

2. Set ohms lock 
In VT mode (TC mode) 
Press menu button and + button together to lock and unlock ohms

3. In VT mode (TC mode) 
Press - and + buttons together to jump straight back into your current settings mode to change wattage power setting. 

4. Eco Mode on/off is a sub menu item under system settings in main menu where u can switch Eco mode off or on (this is in manual)



Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vaporesso (8/8/19)

Blends Of Distinction said:


> Have loaded the new firmware upgrade on my mods and yes the smart mode in VW mode does work.
> 
> Regarding this upload best you take a few hours and have a stress ball or punching bag close by.
> 
> ...


Sorry for your trouble, we will forward to our engineers to see if they can update the language too. And also despite the firmware separately for MAC, all the other installation in the zip file should all be applied to windows

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vaporesso (8/8/19)

Blends Of Distinction said:


> Just feedback for Vaporesso.
> 
> Can you please do a 3 click soft lock mode for the fire button. Right now its 5 clicks and then the mod switiches off and then 5 clicks to switch on.
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


When you press the fire button 3 times, it will lock the settings. And you cant adjust the settings anymore. But you just cant lock the fire button for now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vaporesso (8/8/19)

Blends Of Distinction said:


> Just some items not found in manual
> 
> 1. Smart VW mode (after ver 1.2 upgrade)
> This is not on the main menu.
> ...





Blends Of Distinction said:


> Just some items not found in manual
> 
> 1. Smart VW mode (after ver 1.2 upgrade)
> This is not on the main menu.
> ...


Thanks so much for all the information. The Smart VW mode is just updated in the new firmware, so it didn't appear in the manual. But you are quite right about the other functions. We will consider to also put it in the updated manual. Thanks again for your time and effort

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## DougP (8/8/19)

Vaporesso said:


> Thanks so much for all the information. The Smart VW mode is just updated in the new firmware, so it didn't appear in the manual. But you are quite right about the other functions. We will consider to also put it in the updated manual. Thanks again for your time and effort


It's a pleasure. Glad I can assist by providing feedback 

A simple fix for the fire button lock would be to have you press the + and - key together. 



Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Tushkanit (12/8/19)

Good day. Very big request to the manufacturer. Add a voltage display to the firmware instead of a puff counter. I hope you hear my wish. Thank you very much.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Vaporesso (13/8/19)

Tushkanit said:


> Good day. Very big request to the manufacturer. Add a voltage display to the firmware instead of a puff counter. I hope you hear my wish. Thank you very much.


It will show the voltage when you press the fire button, but it will not keep it at the screen. Will forward to our engineers

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Tushkanit (14/8/19)

Vaporesso said:


> It will show the voltage when you press the fire button, but it will not keep it at the screen. Will forward to our engineers


Thank you very much! You are the best!)))


----------



## FacelessVaper (4/9/19)

Blends Of Distinction said:


> Have loaded the new firmware upgrade on my mods and yes the smart mode in VW mode does work.
> 
> Regarding this upload best you take a few hours and have a stress ball or punching bag close by.
> 
> ...



where did you find software version 2.7?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DougP (5/9/19)

DieBaardBek said:


> where did you find software version 2.7?


It's contained in the ver 1.2 firmware upgrade file that you download. 
When you unzip that file you will get the windows 2.7 software in the unzipped file (setup.exe) 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## CTRiaan (6/9/19)

Blends Of Distinction said:


> It's contained in the ver 1.2 firmware upgrade file that you download.
> When you unzip that file you will get the windows 2.7 software in the unzipped file (setup.exe)
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


Version 1.6 of the app is in the current 1.2 firmware download.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CTRiaan (6/9/19)

CTRiaan said:


> Version 1.6 of the app is in the current 1.2 firmware download.


and it's in English.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DougP (6/9/19)

CTRiaan said:


> Version 1.6 of the app is in the current 1.2 firmware download.


I will recheck my Verison. Mine is ver 1.5 but at least it works 
The 2.7 part came up when I was installing so my applogies for that 

I also wanna know is this install in English

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StompieZA (6/9/19)

My version is 1.2 after upgrade


----------



## CTRiaan (6/9/19)

Blends Of Distinction said:


> I will recheck my Verison. Mine is ver 1.5 but at least it works
> The 2.7 part came up when I was installing so my applogies for that
> 
> I also wanna know is this install in English
> ...


Yes, it's in English so no more guessing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DougP (6/9/19)

CTRiaan said:


> Yes, it's in English so no more guessing.


Great news 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

